# q for all ADDERAL users



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi, 
I have some questions, some are better suited for long term users(2 or more years).

does it lose it affect after a while?
does it need to be cycled?
is speed psychosis an issue?
is it feesable to consider ADDERAL and only adderal(or other amphetamine stimulants) as a life long treatment?

thanks


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

poonanny said:


> I took it for soooooo long for ADD and it just made me drowsy and have no appetite.
> 
> i


the drowsiness could of been caused from the dextro-amphetamine, anyone know if theres any prescription medication on the market that only containes amphetamine sulfate as the active ingrediant?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

its funny how speed made you drowsi :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

does it lose it affect after a while? :yes
does it need to be cycled? :no atleast xr not
is speed psychosis an issue? : i think it depends on your history\
is it feesable to consider ADDERAL and only adderal(or other amphetamine stimulants) as a life long treatment? : F%^k no

ADDERAL AMFETAMINE SUCK!


----------



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

does it lose it affect after a while? :yes
does it need to be cycled? :no atleast xr not 
contradicting answers...

as for speed making you drowsy, i think its normal to make some people drowsy in small doses, i bet if you double dumped you wouldnt be drowsy


----------



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

dexedrine, any1 taken this? is this the drug that gives you a constant deathstare gaze and smartass insincere smile?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

willswapforcancer said:


> dexedrine, any1 taken this? is this the drug that gives you a constant deathstare gaze and smartass insincere smile?


i dated a guy who took dexedrine...he didn't really have a deathstar gaze or a smartass insincere smile but he hardly ever slept. it actually didn't seem to help him all that much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

You guys are getting it all wrong lol adderal is amphetamine-sodium...Amphetamines on people with ADD/ADHD have an oppsite effect than on people without ADD/ADHD...People with ADD/ADHD it will calm them down, possible drowsyness, more concentrated, etc...people without the add or adhd it will make you more confident, speeds you up, loss of appetite, you cant sleep on it, dry mouth, sweats some times, good feelings of well-being. yeah thats pretty much it.


----------



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone think this could be a treatment to help stabalize poor sleeping patterns? I am thinking of going onto this in the hopes to treat dspd(sleep problem), especially if it can keep my dp at bay, I dont really want to resort to it, but I guess I wanna know what to expect for later on in life if my DP was to become unbearable and I would need to take the medication route.


----------

